# Flyfishing Lessons



## kelley (May 13, 2009)

On Sept. 19th, 2009,the Rotary Club of Perdido Keywill besponsoring the first annual Big Lagoon Fall Festival. There will be lots of fun carnival type things for the younger kids to do, but the *real* focus is on getting people to our beautiful parks and seeing what they and the area around them has to offer. There will be educational opportunities throught the day open to festival goers. One that has been brought up as something young and old would enjoy is Flyfishing lessons. I fish off our dock more than anything, but I know I would sign up for that too. 

If you can give me contact info on anyone that might consider coming out and giving flyfishing lessons Sept. 19th. I would greatly appreciate it! If you have any other suggestions as to lessons that could be offered, demonstrations, or other learning opportunities we could offer I would appreciate that as well.We aretrying to help peopleinour area and visitors more aware of the many different things we have to offer residents as well as visitors looking for ecotourism opportunities.

My contact information is:

Kelley Thompson
Rotary Club of Perdido Key
850-492-1421
850-982-8266
[email protected]

I hope to hear from some of you!

Kelley


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in!! I'll send you an e-mail with my contact info. Anyone else want to help? Maybe someone tie flies, another cast, etc.....

L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Sept. is a little far out for me to give a firm commitment but I'll help if I can (remind me again in August)... [email protected]


----------



## kelley (May 13, 2009)

Thank you both for offering to share your skills with those of us that would like to learn! I think your fly fishing lessons will be shown a lot of interest from all ages. I'm in. If you can think of something else related to fishing or the outdoors in general that would be good to consider for this festival Sept. 19th please let me know. I am very open to new ideas. Thanks again!

I look forward to meeting you.

Kelley Thompson


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

I will be relocating to Pensacola in August. Have flyfishing/flytying/teaching experience. Fished for freshwater trout and salmon back in Iceland where I am from. Have fished in Connecticut and Houston (carps on the fly). I am pretty much an equal opportunity fisherman (like all fish which bite my flies). Currently living in south Texas and learning to catch the reds and speckled trout. Have single handed rods from 3 to 8 weight and 2 Spey rods 6 (12,6 feet) and 8 weight (16 feet). I can help out if needed. I exclusively fly fish so I am useless for other techniques.



Jonas


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I may be alble to give a seminar and a powerpoint slideshow of our fishing around here..... remind me as the time approaches....


----------



## kelley (May 13, 2009)

Hello again everyone! I'm back to update you on the festival I am looking for fly fishing instructors for. It has been named :"Big Lagoon WET & WILD FESTIVAL". Perdido Rotary will make sure admission to the park is free and all lessons and other programs will also be free. There will bea carnival going on at the same time to keep kids occupied between events/lessons. We are very excited about this festival and think it will be a lot of fun as well as being educational. I'm sure it will become a annual event and possibly become a 2 day festival next year.

Are you still interested in being a part of the festival by teaching fly fishing to event goers? If you are how long would you like the lesson(s) to be? How many times in that day would you want to lead a lesson? Some will only be done once. Others want to do 2, a morning and an afternoon lesson or something like that. Whatever you want is fine.

I'm making the schedule of events now. I hope I can count on having fly fishinglessons being a part of the festival. I'm looking forward to taking the lesson myself!

Let me know what you think. Please call or email me. It's 2 months away, but that time will go quick.

Thank you!

Kelley Thompson
[email protected]
850-492-1421


----------

